# ND ****



## Cherry Reds on Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone sell any ND or northern MN **** yet this year? And if so what did you average for the nice L, XL and XXL's? I've got a bunch of big October ***** in the freezer (green) and was thinking about selling them in central WI this November on a trip home to trap/deer hunt with an old friend.

Thanks


----------

